# Chose a good African schooling fish that will not eat all the shrimp or tear up plants.



## plantbrain (15 Nov 2013)

Any takers?


----------



## OllieNZ (15 Nov 2013)

Cyprichromis sp. ? Not sure if they'd be shrimp safe


----------



## OllieNZ (15 Nov 2013)

Cyprichromis leptosoma


----------



## darren636 (15 Nov 2013)

Barbus jae


----------



## t.doyle (15 Nov 2013)

An easy idea would be Congo tetra's but again, iffy on the shrimps...unfortunately small shoaling fish from Africa are few and far between..


----------



## Henry (15 Nov 2013)

Stating the obvious, but what about _Aplocheilichthys normani?_


----------



## roadmaster (15 Nov 2013)

Norman's Lampeye ?

Oop's seem's It was already mentioned


----------



## Michael W (15 Nov 2013)

Nice suggestions already, here is also another to consider   Arnoldichthys spilopterus (African Red-eyed Tetra) — Seriously Fish


----------



## Henry (15 Nov 2013)

Those tetras are beautiful!


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (20 Nov 2013)

They grow to 10cm, I reckon they'd clean out any shrimps that might be present.


----------



## plantbrain (3 Dec 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> Cyprichromis leptosoma


 


Yep, been there done this. Tank bred, no way I'd do any Xenos or wild's though.

I love them. My tank is KH1 or less, GH about 2, hardly good rift fish conditions. 
Good for plants though. I think in a non CO2 planted tank, they would do well with say Dolomite gravel etc.


----------



## plantbrain (3 Dec 2013)

Henry said:


> Stating the obvious, but what about _Aplocheilichthys normani?_


 

Looks like a mean little killi that could eat a shrimp 1/2 its own size. 
But I might try them as the amanos are large and I really do not care if they pick off the RCS, I got hundreds breeding like roaches. 

Thanks


----------



## plantbrain (3 Dec 2013)

Yes, Congo tetras and the Arnold's, they are too big and would trash the finer plants, had them before.

Norman's lampeye is the best option I've seen as of late.
There's Barbus hulstaerti

I likely could get some Chinoglanis cats also.


----------

